# Good shipwright but he doesn't understand a word of Frisian.



## PalmRoyale (Feb 27, 2018)

The temp agency I've been working with for 12 years sent me a shipwright on Monday. He's a great guy, he knows what he's doing but, and this is a big but, he doesn't understand a word of Frisian. I'm Frisian, my company is located in the province of Friesland. All my employees are Frisian and we always talk Frisian at work. In fact, I'd say we all talk Frisian 95% of the time in our day to day lives because we all grew up in Friesland and Frisian is our language. Whenever he asks me something I have to make a conscious effort to reply in Dutch, it's not something that comes natural to me (weirdly enough switching to English does come natural to me). Does anyone have some advice how to handle this?


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 27, 2018)

Coming from Canada, a place with two official languages and zero cultural homogeneity....this is an interesting problem...

1-Speak to him in Dutch?
or
2-Find someone else? (if your laws allows you to do that without some kind of penalty)


In most places in North America you'd be in a world of trouble for terminating someone based on language alone. 

(Except in the Canadian province of Quebec because they run that province like a French Catholic-only socialist hermit kingdom, basically the North Korea of North America, albeit french where you get refused services if you speak to the folks in English or any other non-french language...end rant)


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 27, 2018)

The Netherlands also has 2 official languages, Frisian and Dutch. Sending him home would be the easiest option because I don't even have to give a reason since he works for me via a temp agency. But I feel that's maybe not really fair to him and he's a good shipwright, that much was clear at the end of his first day. I've never dealt with a situation like this before. Everyone who has ever worked for me was Frisian or knew Frisian.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 27, 2018)

Does he speak English?


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't know. And it's not really an option. I'd have to explain things to him in English and a second time in Frisian to the rest. I'm a one language company, I'm not going to mix several languages for one person.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 27, 2018)

He speaks zero Frisian? Like not a single word? Not enough for you two to get by?

I guess it's a debate about workmanship/craftsmanship/skill of this employee versus the convenience of operating as a 1 language shop. 

Difficult situation, no doubt.


----------



## Lars (Feb 27, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> I'm a one language company



Should have told the temp agency, then.. 100% your own fault..

..just saying..

Lars


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 27, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> He speaks zero Frisian? Like not a single word? Not enough for you two to get by?



Not one word. Zero, zilch, nada. He's from the Province of Brabant and he moved to Friesland 6 weeks ago. The recent move is one of the reasons why I'm hesitant to send him home.



Lars said:


> Should have told the temp agency, then.. 100% your own fault..
> 
> ..just saying..
> 
> Lars



They know. The new hire at the temp agency apparently didn't know even though it's in my company profile.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 27, 2018)

Does he speak boat? If so, maybe it's worth giving him a chance? I mean to say that if he's good and can do what you want, who cares?


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm not the empathetic type but I'd feel a little bad getting rid of someone who works well and is new to region, especially if language and not any other small bothersome things are the issue.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 27, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> I'd feel a little bad getting rid of someone who works well and is new to region



This is exactly who I don't want to send him home. I'm definitely giving him a chance.

And as a bonus, some more pics for your enjoyment 

https://imgur.com/a/VOEyz


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 27, 2018)

Seeing things like that makes me wish I worked in a trade of some sort... there's just something about creating things using your hands that brings so much satisfaction.


----------



## buffhr (Feb 27, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> This is exactly who I don't want to send him home. I'm definitely giving him a chance.
> 
> And as a bonus, some more pics for your enjoyment
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/VOEyz



Wow that is some awesome work!

As for the original question... I see your dilemma,and realisticly this falls on the agency, by not setting it straight right away you are somewhat creating an expectation from is side.

While it's definitely an unpleasant situation I guess I would speak to the agency and advise them they need to relocate him but for a short term he can stay and tell him the same... As you have already expressed that you are a 1 language shop and frisian is your go to, this way at least your not sending him out cold for something he has not much control over (the new clerks error) and still helping him get on is feet in the region for now...


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 27, 2018)

buffhr said:


> While it's definitely an unpleasant situation I guess I would speak to the agency and advise them they need to relocate him but for a short term he can stay and tell him the same... As you have already expressed that you are a 1 language shop and frisian is your go to, this way at least your not sending him out cold for something he has not much control over (the new clerks error) and still helping him get on is feet in the region for now...



That's very good advice and exactly what I'm going to do first thing tomorrow 

And who knows, maybe he'll pick up Frisian in no time and this won't be an issue.


----------



## daveb (Feb 27, 2018)

I worked with a Central American prep cook that didn't speak a lick of English. And my Spanish consists of Mas, No Mas and Souve. We used a little hand motions, some show and tell and google translate to communicate - once he understood what was wanted he did tasks quickly and well. He went from being a nightmare (family friend of owner) to being a keeper. Helped him find another job when the restaurant went **** up.

Now about that avatar...... Is that you're favorite nephew? He's got to go


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 27, 2018)

Tell everyone to shut up and get back to work. :razz:


----------



## add (Feb 27, 2018)

In the US, time would be on your side.

Most temp agencies run an employee 90 days before a decision has to be made.

Perhaps if that is the length of time you have to work with, some communication adaptations can be made for both parties to succeed.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 27, 2018)

Employment relationships are presumed to be at-will in all U.S. states except Montana. The U.S. is one of a handful of countries where employment is predominantly at-will. Most countries throughout the world allow employers to dismiss employees only for cause.


----------



## add (Feb 27, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Employment relationships are presumed to be at-will in all U.S. states except Montana. The U.S. is one of a handful of countries where employment is predominantly at-will. *Most countries throughout the world allow employers to dismiss employees only for cause.*



Link...?


----------



## bkultra (Feb 27, 2018)

add said:


> Link...?



http://www.ncsl.org/research/labor-and-employment/at-will-employment-overview.aspx

Or just Google at will employment

Most other countries have indefinite employment. They regulate employment, but you can't fire people for no reason as you can in the U.S. If an employer operating in Europe wants to terminate an employee, specific legal procedures must be followed. ... Good cause in these countries, by the way, is very steep."

http://hrdailyadvisor.blr.com/2013/...mployment-at-will-is-truly-a-foreign-concept/


----------



## McMan (Feb 28, 2018)

I have to admit the more I read this thread, the more I became interested in Frisian

Ive got half an hour carved out tomorrow to listen to this from Public Radio International:
https://www.pri.org/stories/2016-12-23/first-cousin-english-language-alive-and-well-netherlands

In your experience / knowledge of the history of Frisian, any truth to this:
Old Frisian*is the most closely related language to*Old English and the modern Frisian dialects are in turn the closest related languages to contemporary*English. (from, ugh, Wiki--it's too late at night for me to go down the full comparative linguistics rabbit hole and track down anything from better sources...)


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 28, 2018)

daveb said:


> Now about that avatar...... Is that you're favorite nephew? He's got to go



We found this cute little guy one evening on our way back home from the supermarket. He's very cuddly (I think it's a he) and loves belly scratches 

And the new guy came to my office at the end of the day because he wanted to talk to me. He told me: "This isn't working. I don't understand most of what you guys are saying when you're talking Frisian. I think there's only one thing I can do." At that point I thought he was going to say it's best if he looks for work at another shipyard but he surprised me. "Frisian is the language of the people here so I'm going to learn it" he said. He really is a talented shipwright, the kind that only comes along once every few years, so if he's willing to put in that kind of effort I'm going to help him.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 28, 2018)

Sounds like a keeper (the shipwright, not the hideous creature in your avatar)


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 28, 2018)

Seriously, how can you not love this cute little guy.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 28, 2018)

I think you should have it put down.


----------



## gaijin (Feb 28, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> "Frisian is the language of the people here so I'm going to learn it" he said. He really is a talented shipwright, the kind that only comes along once every few years, so if he's willing to put in that kind of effort I'm going to help him.



Good.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 28, 2018)

Perhaps something like this would be useful?

http://store.instantimmersion.com/learn-frisian/


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 28, 2018)

Ship - skip 
Nails - nagel 
Polyurethane- polyurethane
Get cracking - wurkje flugger bitte

Easy


----------



## buffhr (Mar 1, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> We found this cute little guy one evening on our way back home from the supermarket. He's very cuddly (I think it's a he) and loves belly scratches
> 
> And the new guy came to my office at the end of the day because he wanted to talk to me. He told me: "This isn't working. I don't understand most of what you guys are saying when you're talking Frisian. I think there's only one thing I can do." At that point I thought he was going to say it's best if he looks for work at another shipyard but he surprised me. "Frisian is the language of the people here so I'm going to learn it" he said. He really is a talented shipwright, the kind that only comes along once every few years, so if he's willing to put in that kind of effort I'm going to help him.




Wow Awesome, so things should work out in the long run!!!

As for the avatar/new pet...Think you should burn it alive!


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 1, 2018)

buffhr said:


> As for the avatar/new pet...Think you should burn it alive!



I feel like that would only anger it


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't care about what you guys say about my little whatever it is. It's a great pet


----------



## tgfencer (Mar 1, 2018)

Glad to hear its working out! Good help is rare and worth a little reciprocated investment. 

I had similar problems when I worked as an archaeologist in the Middle East, since I don't speak much Arabic at all and we often hired local help. Also reminds me of an old man who does odd jobs for the family who owns the farm I work on now. He's a serious old-timer, a true product of old Appalachia that's pretty much disappeared these days. I grew up here so I understand his manner of speaking, and I get calls all the time from other employees who moved into the region asking me to translate what's he saying for them.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 1, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Good help is rare and worth a little reciprocated investment.



To be completely honest, I can already see he's a better shipwright than any of own employees. As a test I put him on a sloep that needed some repairs. I told him what needed to be done and off he went. He finished a job that would've taken one of my guys 4 days in 2.5 days and the end result is better as well. He didn't have any questions, not one. He did everything exactly as I would have done it.

And for those of you who don't know what a sloep is, here's a pic off the internet.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 2, 2018)

The new guy is starting Frisian classes on Monday evening. Good for him. And ultimately good for my company if he wants to stay. I have more than enough work for him.


----------



## daveb (Mar 2, 2018)

Sloep. Like.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 2, 2018)

That's a captain's sloep. A good friend works at Wajer&Wajer where these are made.


----------



## Panamapeet (Mar 3, 2018)

Gewoon Nederlands spreken zoals de rest van het land


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 3, 2018)

I have a cook that speaks very little English. I speak very little Spanish. We both speak "cooking". Once he learned the system, my style and expectations there wasn't much need for spoken communication. A few keys words is pretty much all we need. It's been 14 years and we still only have one "language" in common. 

Best sauté man that walks the planet.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 3, 2018)

Spipet said:


> Gewoon Nederlands spreken zoals de rest van het land



Wy binne yn Fryslân dus wy prate Frysk :biggrin: Wy Friezen syn trots op ús taal :doublethumbsup:



Salty dog said:


> I have a cook that speaks very little English. I speak very little Spanish. We both speak "cooking". Once he learned the system, my style and expectations there wasn't much need for spoken communication. A few keys words is pretty much all we need. It's been 14 years and we still only have one "language" in common.



That doesn't work in this profession where things can get very technical.


----------



## gaijin (Mar 3, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> Wy binne yn Fryslân dus wy prate Frysk :biggrin: Wy Friezen syn trots op ús taal :doublethumbsup:



Fascinating, I almost understood those sentences, with my knowledge of scandinavian, english and german. And a little ear towards som afrikaans from music..


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 3, 2018)

Frisian belongs to the West-Germanic branch of Germanic languages and is closely related to Dutch and English. It also shares some similarities with Scandinavian languages. It's actually not uncommon for Scandinavians to be able to understand someone talking Frisian.


----------



## Matus (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice to hear this kind of stories.

That creature freaks me out though.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 3, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> To be completely honest, I can already see he's a better shipwright than any of own employees. As a test I put him on a sloep that needed some repairs. I told him what needed to be done and off he went. He finished a job that would've taken one of my guys 4 days in 2.5 days and the end result is better as well. He didn't have any questions, not one. He did everything exactly as I would have done it.
> 
> And for those of you who don't know what a sloep is, here's a pic off the internet.



That is a sign that everyone else needs to learn his language or hit the road.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 9, 2018)

The new guy has been going to his Frisian classes every night the past week and constantly asks us what this or that means when we're talking Frisian (he actually asked us to keep talking Frisian). He really wants to learn the language and he can already understand a fair amount of what we're saying.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 9, 2018)

That's awesome. This guy sounds like a very quick learner. Are you glad you didn't show him the door on his first day?


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 9, 2018)

He says he's one of those people who quickly picks up a new language and I believe him. And yes, I'm glad I gave him a chance. He used to have his own company so the way he thinks about the cost of material and time is the same as me, not the mention his skill as a shipwright. He's definitely a keeper and I have years of work for him. We just have to ride out 6 months with the temp agency and then I'm offering him a contract. I can already see a lot of potential when that time comes. I can put him on a yacht and he can take charge and lead the build. I can then concentrate on the yacht I'm working on and I won't have to go back and forth between two (or more) builds.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 9, 2018)

Glad to see you gave the fellow a chance! I have been in his position, sort of. I am a native English speaker from hillbilly land who did not grow up speaking another language. I ended up living in Spain and I spoke only a little Spanish but what I had learned was South American and that made a difference. On top of that I lived in a region that spoke Catalan first and Spanish second. Getting work was interesting to say the least. On top of that, even practicing Spanish was a challenge as my in-laws spoke Catalan at home! The company I worked for spoke Spanish and my neighbors and surrounding businesses was a toss up. My wife and I spoke in English directly, me to my in-laws in Spanish but my in-laws to one another in Catalan...Well, Valenciano but we will not get into that. My brother in-law spoke Basque too...

Point is, at the end of it all I learned to go with it. I now speak a bit of everything, enough to get by in Catalan and enough to be conversational in Spain. Not so much in Basque though! I sure know it can be a challenge! At least you both speak Dutch and boat! That is something!


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 15, 2018)

The new guy's Frisian (not so new anymore) is coming along nicely. That's the benefit of being completely submerged in a new language, it's like a crash course. He now understands most of what we're saying and he's slowly starting to speak Frisian as well. You can clearly hear he's not from around here but we'll make a real Frisian out of him :laugh:


----------



## daveb (Mar 15, 2018)

How is the new guy at avatar selection???


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 15, 2018)

daveb said:


> How is the new guy at avatar selection???


Looooool massive +1!


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 15, 2018)

Just fine as you can see :rofl2:


----------



## daveb (Mar 15, 2018)

You've got some fugly wimins in Friesland...


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 15, 2018)

Are you talking trash about my fiancée :angry2:


----------

